# K-9 Cop Magazine



## AbbyK9

I'm curious whether anyone here has a subscription and what your opinion of the magazine is? 

I recently ordered some stuff from Elite K-9 and they sent along a free issue of K-9 Cop Magazine, the October/November edition. It actually had a couple of really useful articles in it - the one on first aid kits and the one on working on the "out" - and I'm considering getting a subscription.


----------



## sleachy

If it has lots of pics of men in uniform, I will subscribe!


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quote:If it has lots of pics of men in uniform, I will subscribe












http://www.k9copmagazine.com/


----------



## DFrost

I subscribe and pass them around for my handlers to read. I've always found it a very good magazine. I attended a seminar at Elite K9. they really seemed like good folks. As far as the articles in the magazine go, I think there are some good ones and some that just ok. I think you'll find that in any K9 Magazine though, you know how dog trainers are. The only thing two dog trainers can agree on is; the third one is wrong. There are a lot of guy and some gals in uniform. As far as the guys being good looking...... well I guess I" not the one to judge that, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203

I agree with you. We give a free subscription with every NNDDA membership. For the most part, a good magazine. And yes, there are men in uniform....


----------



## Dainerra

dang, maybe I should see if my local library has a copy. 

hmm, for the articles of course!!


----------



## PWalker

*K-9 Cop magazine*

I heard from another forum that the owner of the magazine is the same as the owner of elite. Somebody there sent me these links does anyone know if it is true?

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=RPIaAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2UcEAAAAIBAJ&pg=5536%2C970668 
This one is listed on page 2 of 24. The title of the article is this “Jury locks in rape trial of former officer” it should be highlighted when you click on the link.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=CPMrAAAAIBAJ&sjid=52wFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6255%2C577669 
This one is titled “2nd Paducah lawman resigns” it too should be highlighted when you open the link. If not it is listed on page 6 of 37.

http://www.legalradar.com/2009/01/henry-county-serriff-to-face-civil-lawsuit-for-misappropriation-of-county-funds.html 
This one opens to the “legal Radar” and the only paragraph on it talks about Jason and the sheriff’s misappropriation of county funds and the impending law suit.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=EfMrAAAAIBAJ&sjid=52wFAAAAIBAJ&pg=3354%2C4544971 
This one too opens to the page and the article is highlighted it is titled “Paducah police sued”. If it is not highlighted then it is on page 18 of 35.


----------



## SilentDobe

I like the magazine. I am now training for the "tactical obedience" that was in last month's issue. Plus, I love Elite K-9 and their products anyway. I only buy from them.


----------



## Gerko

*@AbbyK9*
I ‘am a member of Police K9 Magazine now for 3 years and a member of K9 Cop magazine for 2 months… K9 Cop magazine has indeed great articles inside it and it is easy to communicate with the people behind the magazine for picture / article submission and suggestions, they are checking the stories they are publishing (No BS in the magazine) and the price / quality is great. I hope I receive the latest issue of them soon…


*@Pwalker*
Elite K-9 and K9 Cop magazine are from the same owner. 
I don't know of the links are true or not...


----------



## K9Rambo

Great Magazine...and Elite K-9 has good products relatively cheap compared to say Ray Allen....The magazine actually has numerous of the US's best master trainers write and respond to articles which I have found useful.


----------



## lithpd101

I have read a few issues and yesterday got my first subscription issue and so far enjoy the information.


----------



## wilbanks17

Definitely a great magazine!


----------

